# Fouji foundation medical college



## Annie144101 (Nov 27, 2016)

Have they displayed the merit list , if yes please share the link. They said it will be displayed today (30 Nov)


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Not yet they haven't.


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

I called em and they're saying it'll be displayed by 2:30 or 2:45... Let's see.


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

Closing merit is 86.06 for open and 84.3 for serving


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

Link?


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

Lists were displayed in college . I don't have any link


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

Bring it on said:


> Lists were displayed in college . I don't have any link


ohmygod that's so unfair why can't they just post the list? ((((


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

They will upload list on the website today


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Bring it on said:


> Closing merit is 86.06 for open and 84.3 for serving


What about the merit list for international students, is it released as well?


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

I am sorry I don't know. A friend of mine asked the students there. I haven't seen the lists myself.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh well, that's alright. Thanks for replying though


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

Bring it on said:


> Closing merit is 86.06 for open and 84.3 for serving


Okay, so I called them again and now they're saying that the list isn't even finalized yet so it may take up to 2 days for them to release it. Are you sure about this closing merit?


----------



## Loser12 (Mar 9, 2014)

i still dont see a link up . do any of 
you ?


----------



## a_arif (Nov 16, 2016)

I also called...they said closing merit is 86 something for open merit :/


----------



## razihashmii (Oct 15, 2016)

I went to fouji Foundation today. They said the list hasn't been finalized yet. It will be uploaded on 1st or 2nd Dec.
\


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

Like I said azerga a friend of mine asked a senior. I haven't seen it myself so I'm not sure let's wait and see.


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

a_arif said:


> I also called...they said closing merit is 86 something for open merit :/


Ah.. is it more than 86.5? Do you remember? What's yours?


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

razihashmii said:


> I went to fouji Foundation today. They said the list hasn't been finalized yet. It will be uploaded on 1st or 2nd Dec.
> \


Jazak Allah for confirming! It's a little annoying how these institutions can't follow deadlines, tho. Site par abhi bhi 30th November wali headline chala rehe hain ajeeb log.


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

Bring it on said:


> Like I said azerga a friend of mine asked a senior. I haven't seen it myself so I'm not sure let's wait and see.


Okie dokie, Jazak Allah for the info anyway.


----------



## a_arif (Nov 16, 2016)

They just said closing merit is 86 something...mine is 87.7


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

a_arif said:


> They just said closing merit is 86 something...mine is 87.7


So you're safe! That's good.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

bluesky said:


> What about the merit list for international students, is it released as well?


 The closing merit for international students is 73


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> The closing merit for international students is 73


Could you tell me what your source was?


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Could you tell me what your source was?


I went to the admission department today and asked them. Im also applying on a international seat from the U.S.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> I went to the admission department today and asked them. Im also applying on a international seat from the U.S.


 Thank you so much for clarifying . Sorry, one more question. Which program did you apply to? MBBS?


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Thank you so much for clarifying .


No problem. Hopefully we both will be classmates


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> No problem. Hopefully we both will be classmates


I think I edited my post after you posted. Did you apply to MBBS?


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

bluesky said:


> I think I edited my post after you posted. Did you apply to MBBS?


yes I did. Did you?


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> yes I did. Did you?


Yup, me too


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Yup, me too


Where are you applying from?


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Where are you applying from?


I applied from Islamabad with Canadian nationality. Lol this thread is becoming like a chat room


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

bluesky said:


> I applied from Islamabad with Canadian nationality. Lol this thread is becoming like a chat room


I more question. Have you seen inside the campus?


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> bluesky said:
> 
> 
> > I applied from Islamabad with Canadian nationality. Lol this thread is becoming like a chat room
> ...


sorry to intrude... But I have.  It's pretty neat.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

Azerga said:


> sorry to intrude... But I have.  It's pretty neat.


lol you don't need to apologize. what is it like?


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> lol you don't need to apologize. what is it like?


The more the merrier. 
Yeah, I agree with Azerga. I went there once to submit my forms. The office was just like a room outside near the gate, maybe they didn't want excess people inside. Well whatever reason the had, from the outside it looked very organized.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

bluesky said:


> hamzamalik857 said:
> 
> 
> > lol you don't need to apologize. what is it like?
> ...


I did visit the classes and heard a lot. They are good. Not the best or the newest but ok enough. According to most students I talked to.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

bluesky said:


> The more the merrier.
> Yeah, I agree with Azerga. I went there once to submit my forms. The office was just like a room outside near the gate, maybe they didn't want excess people inside. Well whatever reason the had, from the outside it looked very organized.


Yeah me too, I went to the room outside to submit my form but couldn't go in to check out the environment. i just need to know if it will be hard to adjust coming from overseas.

- - - Updated - - -



Asad3497 said:


> I did visit the classes and heard a lot. They are good. Not the best or the newest but ok enough. According to most students I talked to.


It is a relatively new campus so I was hoping that it was nicer than other colleges


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

You'll have no problem adjusting. I mean, everything is pretty decent. Better than decent, actually. The overall environment is comfortable and the hallways + the rooms are pretty commodious. I have 2 senior friends there and they say the campus isn't disappointing at all. The whole institution is pretty strict tho.. You know. Army log


----------



## a_arif (Nov 16, 2016)

Merit lists have been displayed.


----------



## Bring it on (Oct 24, 2016)

The list Is out like I told mbbs open merit closed at 86.06 retired at 84.3 serving at 83.0


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

a_arif said:


> Merit lists have been displayed.


finally, thank God


----------



## a_arif (Nov 16, 2016)

Azerga said:


> Link please I can't find em on the site..


fui.edu.pk


----------

